
Show HN: Unweb – adblock for distractions (including HN) - louisbarclay
https://unweb.app
======
stackola
I know it's needed to provide the functionality you're going for, but I'm
always weary of extensions that want to "read and change data on ALL websites
I visit".

Any reason why you not just request permission for the 19 domains you actually
support? Also, I know some extension request permission on a per-domain-basis
the first time they actually try to access it. Maybe that's a path you could
also look into.

~~~
louisbarclay
Good point. I had that debate with myself. And I concluded that since I'm
going to be adding quite a few domains to Unweb in the near future, and since
I don't want users to be asked for new permissions every time they install a
new version (which is a potential churn point), I preferred to go with the
<all_urls> permission for the hiding content script.

This is inline with what similar extensions like Motion (YC W20,
[http://inmotion.app/](http://inmotion.app/)) do. But I do really sympathise
and I'm sorry that this was a bad experience.

Incidentally there's a cost (aside from user trust) to doing it this way,
which is that the Web Store takes far longer to review your extension - which
hopefully means they do a good job of checking the permissions aren't being
used malevolently.

------
louisbarclay
Hi HN,

I built Unweb which is like adblock for distracting stuff. It default-hides
things like feeds, related content etc. on popular sites like Facebook,
Twitter, YouTube, HN, LinkedIn. You can always show these distractions when
you need them using a 'Show' button. So you lose the initial temptation, not
the functionality.

Let me know what you think. My background: made another anti-distraction
extension, Nudge, with over 2,000 WAU and 5 stars.

Cheers, Louis

